# where i can find the aluminum profiles in egypt



## msadek80 (10 يونيو 2008)

Dear All
who sell the aluminum profiles such as in the picture especially in egypt


----------



## msadek80 (21 يونيو 2008)

لييية مفيش حد رد عليا


----------



## msadek80 (27 يونيو 2008)

يا جماعة الموضوع دا مهم واللى يعرف حاجة فية يريت يدلنا


----------



## أبو عبده (27 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
لو عاوز تنفذهم وعند الرسم 
احنا فىالخدمة


----------



## ibnal_iraq (27 يونيو 2008)

اخي العزيز السلام عليكم ...........
أنا لدي خبره في هذه الامور فأنا مهندس ميكانيك واشتغل مصمم في الالومنيوم فقط وضح لي المراد وسوف أحاول أن اساعدك بإذن الله


----------



## msadek80 (1 يوليو 2008)

ibnal_iraq قال:


> اخي العزيز السلام عليكم ...........
> أنا لدي خبره في هذه الامور فأنا مهندس ميكانيك واشتغل مصمم في الالومنيوم فقط وضح لي المراد وسوف أحاول أن اساعدك بإذن الله



جزاكم اللة خيرا يا أخى
انا كل اللى عايزة موردين لهذة الاشكال من الالمونيوم لعمل تصميم للمكنة يعتمد بشكل كبير عليها


----------



## msadek80 (1 يوليو 2008)

أبو عبده قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو عاوز تنفذهم وعند الرسم
> احنا فىالخدمة



المشكلة يا أبو عبدة ان دول مابيتنفذوش دول جاهزين للتقطيع و التربيط


----------



## ibrahim.elbadry (21 مايو 2009)

فى شركه فى مصر فيها بعض من هذه الاشكال هشوفلك اسمها وعنوانها واقولك


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شوف الموقع ده ممكن يكون فيه طلبك
http://www.alumisr.com/


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياكم الله جميعا

واحد بيسأل عن العامود الحلزوني والجشمه وواحد بيسأل عن البروفايل الألومنيوم
هيا مصر مافيهاش حاجه خالص و لا ايه

حتى السقاري اللي وجعوا راسنا بيه روح السقاري تلاقي ما تريد روح السقاري رحت و ما لقيتش غير كام ماكينه بيستوردهم و ما عندوش اي قطع غيار غير لهذه المكائن 

انا حليت المشكله بعيد عن الألومنيوم بروفايل و المسمار الحلزوني بعد ما زهقت بحث عنهم

ممكن نتعاون و نعمل حاجه مع بعض


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (7 يونيو 2009)

قصدك ايه يا هندسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو التوضيح


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 يونيو 2009)

قصدي ان ايد على ايد تسقف انما طول ما احنا كل واحد بيأذن في وادي مش هانعمل حاجه وابقو قابلوني إذا فلحنا 
الصين عملت كل حاجه واحنا نايمين
الهند عملت كل حاجه واحنا نايمين
ماليزيا بقت من دول العالم الأول بعد ماكانت من دول العالم الرابع واحنا نامين
وسنغافوره والفلبين وكل الدنيا صحيت ما عدا العرب والمسلمين مش عارف هانفوق امته
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

يا حسرة على العباد


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
إطرح الفكرة وكيفية التعاون
وكل من لديه النية الصادقة للتعاون يقدم ما لديه
نتقابل ... نختار مكان .... نجمع الإمكانيات ... نشترى ... ننفذ بإذن الله تعالى 
ياريت تبقى بداية
النجاح الجماعى أكبر من النجاح الفردى


----------



## Ali Gholam (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لدينا الماكينة الخاصة لتصنيع هذة الاشكال بالدقة المطلوبة اذا اردت الاستفسار برجاء الاتصال بى 
انا اسمى على غلام


----------



## Ali Gholam (20 يوليو 2010)

ونستطيع ايضا استيراد الخامات لأننا وكيل cnc فى مصر


----------



## محمدعبداللطيف (25 يوليو 2010)

الاخ السائل,
بالنسبه للقطاعات اللي في الصوره ,ارجو ان تفيدك المعلومات التاليه:-

1-البروفيلات تتبع نظام فرنسي اسمه تكنال .
2-هذه البروفيلات بالتحديد تستخدم خصيصا في نظام القواطع وعمل المعارض والتقسيمات الداخليه .
3-بالنسبه لوجودها في مصر من عدمه وهذا ليس المهم ,انما المهم هومعرفه الانظمه وللعلم يمكن تصنيع اي قطاع عن طريق تصنيع اسطمبه قي شركه السحب مثل اليومصر-حلوان.
هذا للعلم....والله اعلم .........واتمني
ان تكون هذه المعلومات كافيه...
واي استفسار انا حاضر........


----------



## Ali Gholam (26 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

نحن يا اخى مستوردين الماكينات المخصصة لصنع هذة الاشكال ونعمل فى صنعها 
اذا كنت تريد ان نصنعها لك فهذة بيانات الشركة
كاد كام هاوس
002-24709303
0181919515
م/على غلام


----------



## تامرشعيب (24 نوفمبر 2010)

توجد شركة اسمها الشركة العربية بشارع السودان - أمام موقف ناهيا ببولاق الدكرور ربما تجد عندها ما تبحث عنه


----------



## salih awad (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
المهنسين الافاضل اريد نصائح فى تصميم مستشغى عام من الالومنيوم خصوصا مقدار الارتفاع وسمك الجدار
وفقكم الله والسلام عليكم


----------



## almansour1 (18 مارس 2011)

مصر فيها كل حاجة ويا ريت الناس تهدى شوية فى كل مكان بالمنتد تلاقى حد بيصرخ علشان ما فيش رد مع إنه مش فرض على أي إنسان إنه يرد هيه إسمها مساعدة.
http://www.arabaluminum.com/arab_al/standards.php
http://www.eipaleg.com/default.asp
http://www.alumisr.com/products_details.aspx?Cat_code=1
يادوب كتبت السؤال المكتوب فى محرك البحث وفيه أكتر من كده


----------

